# Does anyone freeze their bread?



## chris629 (Dec 29, 2004)

I would like to make more then 1 loaf at a time but was wondering if freezing homemade bread is just as ok as freezing store bought bread?
I usually use my bread machine to knead it etc but then I take it out and let it rise again and bake it in the oven myself.  
We are having tons of family over this wknd and would like to make 2 loaves just for this wknd w/o it going bad.  Is it ok to store in the fridge?  how long?
Thanks for any tips!


----------



## jkath (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Christina - 
I do freeze my bread.
It's not as good as fresh, but it's pretty good.

I'm thinking that if you're having tons of family over,
they'll be thrilled that you baked for them & will
fawn over the bread, fresh or frozen!

Good luck with the big party!


----------



## chris629 (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok thanks! I wanted to make sure it wouldn't ruin it in any other way.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm with jkath here. Fresh bread seems to freeze well and thaws pretty quickly at room temp as long as the bread has been sealed tightly. The bread won't have the fresh baked taste, obviously, but it still works fine.


----------



## RoseofSharon (Dec 31, 2004)

I never liked freezing homemade bread because I thought it dried it out. That was whole wheat bread, so maybe that was why.  :?:


----------



## chris629 (Dec 31, 2004)

I am only making white right now.  When I get used to making a loaf every couple of days then I will be moving on to wheat (can't wait).


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 31, 2004)

I do. My parents bring home a lot of bread from taiwan and freeze it.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jan 1, 2005)

I have frozen bread from the bread machine.  Slicing it first is important.

Pam


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 1, 2005)

An alternative is to freeze the bread dough. 

Let's assume your recipe will make 2 loaves. Complete the recipe to the point where it is ready to be shaped to have the last rise in the pan. Put half of the dough in the frig to cool (in a bowl, covered with plastic wrap - it may continue to rise a bit in the frig). When completely cool, punch down, wrap well and freeze.  You might even shape the cold dough for the pan before wrapping and freezing.

Defrost, still wrapped, overnite in the frig, then shape and let rise in pan and bake. The rise in the pan may take longer since the dough is cool to begin with but it will rise - just be patient. (Some people just take the dough directly from the freezer and let thaw at room temperature - however, do keep the dough wrapped until defrosted)

I've done this successfully with standard white or wheat recipes - never tried it with a rich dough that uses milk and a lot of butter.


----------



## Coco (Jan 2, 2005)

not sure if this applies, but thought I'd add my 2 cents here! 
I don't make bread, but I do make pizza dough by hand. It freezes beautifully. I let it go through 1 rise, freeze it, and when I want to use it I take it out and thaw it all day at room temp. It works out really well.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 12, 2005)

I always freeze bread and once frozen seal it using my food saver. It is just as fresh as first made.


----------



## Hungry (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rice Flour Bread*



			
				masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> I do. My parents bring home a lot of bread from taiwan and freeze it.




Just read your post on bread from Taiwan. That sure brings back good memories.   

I was stationed at Naha Air Base on Okinawa in 1966 and we would get the rice flour bread from Taiwan.  That was something to die for.
I never did find out if in fact it was rice flour alone or mixed with wheat flour.
I would like to have a good recipe for bread made with rice flour. NO WHEAT FLOUR.  I have a friend that is alegeric to any thing wheat and chocolate.   


Charlie


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 14, 2005)

I always freeze my bread, whether I purchase it or bake it myself.  I usually buy artisan breads which are not sliced, so I slice in half, freeze one half and keep the other half on the counter which I use.  When the bread on the counter starts to get a little hardened, I put it in the food processor and make breadcrumbs, put them in a 'food saver' bag and then into the freezer for when I need them.


----------



## pckouris (Mar 26, 2005)

I use my bread machine to make just the dough because I like to finish it in baggette style whatever it is French or Italian. And I make two or three at a time and I place them in a freezer bag with one sheet of paper toweling (it absorbs the moisture) and put in the freezer for future use. 
I don't know how long they would be good for because I use them up or give them away all of the time. When I run out I make more.


----------



## hvacwife (May 28, 2005)

*I always freeze my bread. We actually like it better after it has been frozen.  *


----------



## jkath (May 29, 2005)

Pete - I think you ought to turn this question into it's own thread- you'll get a lot more replies that way. I think MichaelinFTW and Oldcoot will probably be able to help you out with this question.


----------



## pckouris (May 29, 2005)

*Pete here.*

Well, thanks Babe, (and you are a Babe), but I am brand new at this and don't know how to do a "thread" right now. But I got some answers and they all said you can freeze bread. So I will. I thought that it would make it soggy or tough but apparently not.
     I have other baking problems to discuss, so I am going to just read messages and follow some threads to see what I can find out about the issues I have some of which are: In making Cuban bread and or Spanish Pan, my crusts are too thick and tough. And boy do the bread thext day get hard! My goodness you have to eat them right away.
     And I am not sure whether to introduce moisture (water vapor) into the oven prior to the bread. I don't know if I should bake at 400 or higher as some recommend and then turn it down after 10 minutes or at 350 all the way.
     Or to slit the tops after tghe second rise or slit the tops when I put them on the trays for the second rise.
     And...so many other little things which I see a different in the recipes I read. Lots of variations and I am experimenting.
     Okay for now. Will wait for your rely.
Pete


----------



## Shunka (May 29, 2005)

I find that if I put cooled, fresh baked bread into the fridge or freeze it first and then thaw it, it will slice much easier. I used to make and bake 20 loaves a day for over 20 years for family and friends, in fact I need to bake up a bunch to take to my youngest daughter and her family this week.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 29, 2005)

chris629 said:
			
		

> I would like to make more then 1 loaf at a time but was wondering if freezing homemade bread is just as ok as freezing store bought bread?


 
Yes. Homemade or store bought - freezing will shorten it's life. It will dry out and stale faster after having been frozen. If, on the other hand, you make the dough, allow it to rise once and punch it down, then freeze the RAW dough .... when ready to bake it you thaw it out and allow it to rise the second time then bake it ... there will be less damage.


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

Michael, what don't you know? You always have the answers!


----------

